# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Phát triển du lịch - dịch vụ biển vùng Bắc Quảng Nam- Du lịch Hội An

## hieunt

Quy hoạch chung ven biển từ huyện Điện Bàn đến TP.Hội An vừa được UBND tỉnh thông qua quyết định phê duyệt với tính chất chức năng là một khu vực phát triển du lịch - dịch vụ biển; khu du lịch - dịch vụ, dân cư hỗn hợp của vùng Bắc Quảng Nam.Quy hoạch chung ven biển từ huyện Điện Bàn đến TP.Hội An vừa được UBND tỉnh thông qua quyết định phê duyệt với tính chất chức năng là một khu vực phát triển du lịch - dịch vụ biển; khu du lịch - dịch vụ - dân cư hỗn hợp của vùng Bắc Quảng Nam.





Theo quy mô quy hoạch đã được phê duyệt, từ nay đến 2020, dân số vùng Bắc Quảng Nam khoảng 40.000 người, tổng quỹ đất phát triển khoảng 1.060ha; giai đoạn 2020-2030, dân số khoảng 60.000 người, tổng quỹ đất phát triển khoảng 1.586ha. Khu vực phía đông bắc tuyến đường ĐT 603A sẽ phát triển các khu du lịch biển cao cấp, trung tâm hỗn hợp, các khu làng chài và các bãi tắm, công viên biển. Khu vực phía tây nam tuyến đường ĐT 603A phát triển khu phức hợp, sân gôn, các khu du lịch sinh thái ven sông Cổ Cò, khu ở mới, ở tái định cư, khu đô thị. Cấu trúc phát triển không gian theo dạng tuyến, dựa trên hình thái của sông Cổ Cò, đường ven biển. Không gian phát triển gồm hai trọng điểm chính là khu vực phát triển khu phức hợp (thuộc xã Điện Dương, huyện Điện Bàn) và khu An Bàng (thuộc phường Cẩm An, TP.Hội An).


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------

